# Importing Bettas through Aquabid



## s2rai (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi, my name's Kim and I've been floating around the forum for a bit but this is my first post.

Basically, I've purchased from Aquabid one time before and am looking to buy again. The only thing is, the transhipper seems to have raised his prices. He is now charging a flat rate of $60 +$15 for each fish for up to 6 bettas and I am only looking to get one or two. (that would be $75 shipping for ONE fish! )

I was wondering if anybody knew of a cheaper way to go about doing this.

*OR, is anybody looking to make a smaller purchase and combine shipping with me?*


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

if you are planning to get them from overseas....without doing the work of permit and everything yourself. A transhipper is the way to go......that I know of.

Your easiest bet is to organize a small group buy to split the costs....

or buy from some of the local breeders.


----------



## s2rai (Sep 28, 2010)

Found this on importing ornamental fish: http://www.dfo-mpo.gc.ca/science/enviro/aah-saa/ornamental-aquarium-eng.htm



> Thus, Canada, like many other countries, does not require special permits for the importation of aquatic organisms for the aquarium hobbyist.


If that's the case, why are transhippers necessary? Or, does it depend on where you're importing the fish from?


----------



## gkarmadibetta (Dec 12, 2010)

s2rai said:


> Hi, my name's Kim and I've been floating around the forum for a bit but this is my first post.
> 
> Basically, I've purchased from Aquabid one time before and am looking to buy again. The only thing is, the transhipper seems to have raised his prices. He is now charging a flat rate of $60 +$15 for each fish for up to 6 bettas and I am only looking to get one or two. (that would be $75 shipping for ONE fish! )
> 
> ...


I was thinking of buying from aquabid as well..
sent you a pm..man.


----------

